
CALMzone launch suicide prevention campaign - DanBC
https://www.thecalmzone.net/2015/11/big-news-calm-and-lynx-launch-bigger-issues-campaign/
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this partly because suicide is a significant cause of death for
the HN demographic, but also because it's an innovative use of Twitter.

> Deliberately provocative, the #BiggerIssues advertising campaign juxtaposes
> comparatively trivial topics that are getting a huge amount of public
> attention with the issue of male suicide. Vegan meatballs recently tweeted
> about by Professor Green, for example, get more attention than the issue of
> male suicide.

They find tweets about trivial stuff that got a lot of attention, and compare
those to tweets about suicide.

Here's a link to the hashtag:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/BiggerIssues?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/BiggerIssues?src=hash)

(Professor Green is a singer, and a patron of the charity "CALMzone" (campaign
against living miserably, a charity that aims to reduce male suicide). His
father died by suicide, and he made a programme for BBC.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b06mvx4j/professor-
gree...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b06mvx4j/professor-green-
suicide-and-me#group=p02q33dg) )

